# Looking for YA w Reasonable Objective



## MzSnowleopard (Dec 28, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a YA book or series in first-person? I'm thinking of trying my hand at this POV. The problem is that, while VC Andrews is formulaic, other books are good for imagery, sadly the lead female character is quite clearly a Mary Sue. Don't get me wrong they're fun reads- I just don't buy that a 17-year-old is capable of saving the galaxy. So, I'm on the hunt for YA stories in 1st POV, where the objective is more believable.

:cat:


----------



## EmmaSohan (Dec 28, 2016)

The Fault in Our Stars is my favorite book. Twilight, Princess Diaries, and Hunger Games are first person. If you want obscure but good, Tyrant's Daughter. Actually, most will be first person.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Dec 29, 2016)

Yeah, I know that most YA is first-person, what I want to avoid is the Mary Sue lead character. 

I love Princess Diaries, the movies, haven't read the books. Twilight, you couldn't pay me to read- I'm sick of the way writers have twisted the vampire mythology, romanticizing them away from the monsters they really are.

The Fault in Our Stars and If I Stay are two books that others have also recommended. I'll check them out.


----------



## EmmaSohan (Dec 29, 2016)

Princess Diaries is nice because of how well she portrays the character.

There are a lot of Y/A books where she has a problem, isn't anyone magical, and oftentimes is more pushed to act. OCD Love story is about someone with OCD. So I think if you go outside fantasy and science fiction, you will find one of those. Oh, _Speak _is a classic. Laurie Hulse Anderson.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Dec 30, 2016)

The problem is that non-fantasy and sci-fi just don't get the same attention as the girl who saves the galaxy.
My Y/A books go back to basics with a bit of an adult twist.

Sweet Valley High and Heartland are among my personal favorites. We don't hear about them though because there are no vampires, super powers, or societal crisis that only a 17-year-old girl can solve.


----------



## Jamboree (Jan 12, 2017)

The rest of us just live here - Patrick Ness. I can't remember exactly if it is in first person although I'm 99% that it is. Whilst there are elements of sci-fi in it, the book revolves around a character who isn't part of the sci-fi action, who isn't the 'hero' saving the world. More of a regular person watching the drama from afar whilst trying to live his own life.
Kinda of a crossover but I think that it would be a good read for you.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you, I checked it out on Amazon, this looks promising.


----------

